#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-20
<kasperd> pixiarvai: Jeg forstår ikke spørgsmålet.
<lars_t_h> Dette beskriver en demo af et system på den måde man *_IKKE_* skal lave det: http://politiken.dk/debat/kroniker/ECE1312256/rejsekort-til-helvede-tr/
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål? i forbindelse med at vi vil starte en "mentorordning" i forum, vil jeg lige hører om hvad der skal til, for at vi må oprette en irckanal, feks. med navnet "#ubuntu-dk-school_class" ?
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det gør du vel bare. Vi (Ubuntu DK) har fået lov til at bruge Ubuntu varemærket af Canonical (AFAIK), og så er der ikke nogen problemer, såvidt jeg kan se.
<lars_t_h> i topic kan der stå at det er Ubuntu DK der står bag den IRC kanal
<pixiarvai> ja, det er vel ligesom "snak"-kanalen"
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, apropos mentorordning har jeg engang skrevet et indlæg til hvordan man kan lave et mentor system - noget der virker bedre end indlæg i en tråd i et forum.
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, true
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  find lige det indlæg til mig, jeg er netop ved at arbejde på det sidste før det ryger i forum
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, du kan spørge ahf om han får en ledig stund til at oprette kanalen, det behøver ikke rigtig at være i luften før efter ferien (tidligst)
<pixiarvai> jeg har oprettet #ubuntu-dk-school_class med topic nu, så er den klar
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, damn - det kommer måske til at tage nogen tid - men ok, jeg plejer at være god til at søge i databaser (læs google)
<pixiarvai> hehe
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, bonus: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13666&start=15#p88020
<lars_t_h> "i feel lucky" check :)
<pixiarvai> ahh ok, vi starter nok lidt mere roligt, hvis bare vi får 5-10 med i starten syntes jeg det er flot
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ok - men det bedste vil være et system der er lavet til det - med lidt held findes der allerede noget Open Souce web software vi kan bruge, evt. modificere
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det gør der, og endda til WordPress, som bruges af ubuntu DK, det er en template til Google Summer of Code 2011: se her http://codex.wordpress.org/GSoC_2011_Application_Template
<lars_t_h> jeg har kun kigget på den overfladisk, den skal selvfølgelig modificeres, hvis vi skal bruge den
<lars_t_h> åh ups, det er vist ikke kode, bare en art formular, som man råkopierer og modificere på tekst skrevet i en italics font
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål?  det kører ikke lige for mig med at oprette en kanal (topic forsvinder i hvert fald ved nyt login), så hvordan laver man en fast kanala
<pixiarvai> kanal
<lars_t_h> Chrisbuchholz og ahf har prøvet det, det er vist ikke så nemt, pixiarvai - prøv at snakke med en af dem, ChrisBuchholz lytter kun med på snak kanalen
<pixiarvai> ok
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, årsagen til det med topic er at der altid skal være en i kanalen, der sætter man det op sådan at ChanServ altid er på kanalen
<lars_t_h> det var sådan ChrisBuchholz gjorde det, husker jeg
<pixiarvai> hehe, den må han gerne forklare
<Pax-Man> pixiarvai, har du oprettet kanalen som din?
<Pax-Man> nu er det efterhånden lang tid siden jeg har prøvet det og det var på en anden server.
<pixiarvai> hmmm
<pixiarvai> Pax-Man ja det har jeg
<pixiarvai> #ubuntu-dk-school_class , og sat chanserv på
<Pax-Man> jeg kan se under freenode har de noget med en guard, har du prøvet det?
<Pax-Man> .msg chanserv set #chan guard on
<Pax-Man> erstart . med /
<pixiarvai> den er også sat på
<Pax-Man> og leaver du kanalen forsvinder dit topic?
<pixiarvai> nej
<pixiarvai> det er fikset
<Pax-Man> I så fald beklager jeg :)
<pixiarvai> det skal du da ikke, jeg måtte da google løs for selv at finde ud af det
<Pax-Man> IRC kan være din bedste ven og ens værste fjende
<pixiarvai> ja, det drillede også ret meget, men en tur om wiki hjælp en del
<pixiarvai> sry
<pixiarvai> Pax-Man er du god til det med chanserv ?
<Pax-Man> pixiarvai, jeg vil ikke sige jeg er god til det men jeg kan gøre et forsøg?
<pixiarvai> hvordan for jeg rettighederne tilbage når jeg har haft givet dem til chanserv ?
<Pax-Man> altså således du er OP?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> jeg glemte topic hehe
<Pax-Man> har du husket at "logge ind" på freenode?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> -NickServ- You are now identified for pixiarvai.
<Pax-Man> og du var også identificeret under samme bruger da du lavede kanalen eller hidkaldte chanserv?
<Pax-Man> hmm
<pixiarvai> ja, jeg loggede ind, og fuldte http://www.wikihow.com/Add-ChanServ-to-Your-IRC-Channel-on-Freenode step 1+2
<pixiarvai> jeg brugte så en anden kode i punkt1 (ift den som mit eget nick har), sådan at der er en kode som er til den kanal
<pixiarvai> det er #ubuntu-dk-skole-klasse det drejer sig om, hvis du skal bruge koden kan du få den på pb
<Pax-Man> jeg ser lige på det, det er noget andet en quakenet som man er vant til
<Pax-Man> har du prøvet at logge ind med chanserv?
<Pax-Man> altså identify med chanserv og ikke nickserv
<pixiarvai> nej
<Pax-Man> .msg chanserv identify [pass]
<Pax-Man> erstat . med /
<Pax-Man> imens du er inde på kanalen ;)
<pixiarvai> pw for mit eget nick, eller den kode som jeg smed på da jeg lavede det med chanserv ?
<pixiarvai> pb med kode
<pakster> nogle her der har styr på glftpd?
<pakster> jeg får konstant fejl 421 ved en standard installation
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-21
<Ubuntubruger8> "?spørgsmål" Jeg har lidt problemer med at indstallere Ubuntu på min acer One netbook. Jeg har henter .iso filen og lagt den på usb, og den går igang med at installere. Men den kommer ikke videre end valg af sprog. Så står den bare stille (har ladet den stå i over 24timer)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger8,  lagt det ? , mener du kopieret ind på usb, eller ?
<pixiarvai> det er denne metode du skal bruge : Installer Ubuntu på usb-stick fra en Windows pc http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=97&Itemid=99#30
<Ubuntubruger8> Det er det jeg har gjort.
<pixiarvai> hvad hedder den .iso præcist
<Ubuntubruger8> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386
<pixiarvai> nogen speciel grund til alternate ?
<Ubuntubruger8> læste et sted at det kunne afhjælpe problemet med det visuelle ved install
<Ubuntubruger8> i det forsøg jeg beskriver først har dog ikke anvende alternate.
<pixiarvai> jeg har selv haft installeret 10.04 på en acer one, så det kan være at du skal prøve den, 10.04 er også en LTS
<Ubuntubruger8> Men har nu installeret det via wubi, men kan læse at det ikke er den optimale løsning.
<Ubuntubruger8> dvs. jeg skal hende 10.04 i386 istedet og prøve igen?
<pixiarvai> det vil jeg heller ikke anbefale (Wubi)
<pixiarvai> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<pixiarvai> det er link til at hente 10.04
<Ubuntubruger8> Er ved at hente nu. Troede bare man skulle anvende det nyeste, men forskellen er måske ikke så stor?
<pixiarvai> der er noget jo, i 11.04 er det Unity skrivebordmiljøet, i 10.04 er det Gnome, i toppen af denne guide kan du se forskellen http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<pixiarvai> personligt kan jeg bedst lide 10.04, men jeg har da ogsp 11.04 til at teste div guides
<Ubuntubruger8> ok jeg prøver. Men hele ideen er at min Acer One er mega langsom med XP selvom alt er på de mindste indstillinger. Regner med at Ubuntu bliver hurtigere.
<pixiarvai> den kører super godt på 10.04, selv med lidt Compiz lir hakker den ikke
<Ubuntubruger8> Compiz? Skal nemlig kun gå lidt på nettet skrive lidt mails osv. Da jeg indstallerede den via wubi, kunne den ikke finde skærmen, eller den skrev ukendt. Så kunne ikke ændre indstillinger. Ændrer det sig ved 10.04?
<pixiarvai> var det 11.04 wubi med unity ?
<Ubuntubruger8> tror jeg.
<pixiarvai> jeg er ikke så meget inde i wubi, jeg ved bare at der tit er driverproblemer, og at der ikke rigtigt er et system i hvor de optræder, en driver der virker i en alm udgave, kan måske være totalt nytteløs under wubi
<Ubuntubruger8> oki. tak for hjælpen, jeg prøver.
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej
<Ubuntubruger5> Nogle der kan hjælpe med et lille problem?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Har problemer med at få Java til at fungere og hvis jeg downloader java til linux fra nettet, så kan jeg ikke installere det. Er hardcore windows bruger og dermed HELT ny til ubuntu og linux
<buddig> Hej igen, det lykkedes, tak forhjælpen.
<pixiarvai> super
<pixiarvai> buddig,  lig mærke til topic herinde (hvis du ikke allerede kender den)
<lars_t_h> buddig, prøv at skrive det her i tekst-feltet, men uden "-tegnene: "/topic"
<pixiarvai> anyway, det jeg ville vise er at du "highlighter" dine spørgsmål ved at skrive : spørgsmål?   , og så spørgsmålet bagefter
<pixiarvai> hov, det skal da med i guiden, det er jo en vigtig ting at vide
<Pax-Man> pixiarvai, de bliver vel kun highligtet hvis ens client er sat op til at highlighte "spørgsmål?" syntaxen
<pixiarvai> ja
<Pax-Man> så er vi enige
<pixiarvai> det hedder også "?spørgsmål", jeg fik skrevet fejl før
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-22
<olewolf> ?spørgsmål: Hvordan importerer jeg et .crt fra f.eks. NemID (host, spyt...)? Jeg vil nødigt til at fyre op under en Windows-computer og bruge IE, hvor man kan dobbeltklikke filen og således få certifikatet installeret.
<Ubuntubruger9> Hey!'
<Ubuntubruger9> Er der nogen skarpe Ubuntu-folk herinde? :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg er nemlig total Ubuntu nybegynder og er røget ind i et par problemer...! :-/
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Jeg har installeret Ubuntu 10.04 og har fået kontakt med mit trådløse netværk, men når jeg rebooter computeren har den glemt alt om mine settings i øvrigt og mit WPA password...! :-(
<Tak> hvorfor 10.04?
<Tak> det nyeste er 11.04
<Ubuntubruger9> Fordi jeg havde samme problemer i 11.04 og ham som anbefalede mig til Ubuntu kører 10.04 og har ikke nogen problemer...thats why.  :-)
<Tak> mm, det vil jeg så ikke
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej, jeg installerer også 11.04 igen nu da min downgrade ikke fungerede...
<Tak> s/vil/ved
<Tak> min 11.04 har husket alle mine settings uden problemer :-/
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja, det tror jeg gerne! :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> Det samme gør sig også gældende for mine tids- og tastaturinstillinger. De ryger også ved reboot,
<Ubuntubruger9> Hmm...ingen der ellers har et bud? :-/
<jakobks> "?spørgsmål"
<jakobks> Fetched 232 kB in 3s (63.2 kB/s)
<jakobks> Reading package lists... Error!
<jakobks> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<jakobks> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<jakobks> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jakobks> please help:)
<MikeDK> jakobks, prøv at starte en terminal og lav en manual opdatering af pakkeliste filerne ved at fyre denne kommando af: sudo apt-get update
<jakobks> det det jeg skriver. og så komme disse fejl
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> er du sikker på du har skrevet kodeord rigtigt?
<MikeDK> og at kaps-lock knappen ikke har været aktiveret?
<MikeDK> Caps-Lock
<jakobks> Hit http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en_AG
<jakobks> Hit http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en
<jakobks> Fetched 3 B in 1s (2 B/s)
<jakobks> Reading package lists... Error!
<jakobks> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<jakobks> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<jakobks> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jakobks> =)
<pixiarvai> prøv at skift over til det internationale filspejl
<MikeDK> jakobks, prøv at ændre serveren den henter updates fra til hovedserveren
<MikeDK> gøres under software-properties-gtk
<jakobks> hehe køre sku server
<MikeDK> eller start update-manager og gå ind under indstillinger derfra
<MikeDK> aaaah
<jakobks> kan ikke engang huske hvad det hedder der.
<jakobks> lol
<MikeDK> så skal du ind i /etc/apt/sources.list og ændre det manuelt
<jakobks> kan du give mig dine linjer fra din evt
<MikeDK> nope
<MikeDK> for køre en ældre version af ubuntu her på den her maskine
<MikeDK> og en masse andre repo inkluderet der osse som du måske ikke har brug for
<MikeDK> blandt andet fra nogle testing arkiver
<jakobks> ok
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej jeg kan ikkke finde min netwærks printer i ubuntu 10.10 men det har virket men nu kan jeg ikke installere den
<Ubuntubruger2> nogen der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger2> er der nogen der ved hvad jeg kan gøre
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej jeg kan ikkke finde min netwærks printer i ubuntu 10.10 men det har virket men nu kan jeg ikke installere den
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-24
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål? kan man sætte billeder ind på ens profil på wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Ubuntubruger1> hej ubuntu ´danmark jeg har downloadet ubuntu 11.04 og der er problemer med at få forbindelse til internettet (jeg kan slet ikke få forbindelse).
<Ubuntubruger1> kan i hjælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg bruger trådløst netværk :-)
<pixiarvai> ja, 5 sek
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20
<pixiarvai> tag de 4 punkter
<Ubuntubruger1> ok tusind tak
<pixiarvai> så lidt
<pixiarvai> hmmm, det kunne have været en ide at blive online, så jeg fik svaret på kommandoen ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-25
<Ubuntubruger9> hej alle sammen?
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger9, har du et spørgsmål til support? Så bør du begynde med ?spørgsmål - hvis det er for hyggens skyld, så kan du skifte til #ubuntu-dk-snak
<Ubuntubruger9> Nej jeg var bare ikke sikke på om her var nogle.. men ja jeg har et spørgsmål :)
<laoshi> så prøv med ?spørgsmål og så kom med det i samme omgang
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg køre xbmx live med ubuntu 10.10 og jeg vil mounte et nyt drev, men det jeg kan ikke få lov at gemme når jeg logger ind og skriver nano -w /etc/fstab
<Ubuntubruger9> den skriver at jeg ikke har rettigheder til at gemme dokumentent, men alle de guids jeg har fundet står der ikke noget om dette, så er ret forvirret
<laoshi> når du er uden for din hjemmemappe, så har du kun ret til det som superbruger
<laoshi> derfor skal du bruge sudo før kommandoen
<laoshi> og pas på - for hvis ikke de ved hvad du gør kan du komme til at beskadige dit system
<laoshi> ved password bruger du det som du logger ind med
<Ubuntubruger9> har styr på hvad jeg skal skrive, men vare ikke det andet ;)
<laoshi> og du kan ikke se det i terminalen at du skriver det
<Ubuntubruger9> men hvordan kan jeg logge ins som superuser, eller oprette en?
<laoshi> det kan du i princippet ikke - af sikkerhedshensyn
<laoshi> men du får adhoc superbrugerrettigheder med sudo
<Ubuntubruger9> men det er åbenbart ikke nok til at redigere /etc/fstab for at mounte en ny harddisk?
<laoshi> jo - det vil det være.
<Ubuntubruger9> men jeg kan jo ikke gemme det jeg skriver? så må det jo ikke være nok
<laoshi> du kan evt. bruge gedit som editor - så hedder det gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Ubuntubruger9> har jeg prøvet det virker ikke på xbmc live linux
<laoshi> så redigerer du i en grafisk editor - og gemmer med <ctrl>+s
<Ubuntubruger9> som sagt det kan jeg ikke, kan kun bruge nano
<laoshi> ok - så står jeg til side - måske andre kan bringe dig videre
<laoshi> men husk  at du får mest opmærksomhed ved at starte dit spm. med ?spørgsmål...
<Ubuntubruger9> sef. men første gang jeg lige prøver det her :)
<laoshi> fint nok - det er bare sådan at det indledning highlighter det for nogle af dem som lurer her på kanalen
<Ubuntubruger9> well er ny og selv om man er ny og ikke ved hvordan tingene fungere, må man prøve sig frem :)
<laoshi> yes
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger9, fik du prøvet sudo nano /etc/fstab?
<AJenbo> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<AJenbo> Hvis ikke det virker og du bare får den samme fejl kan jeg kun forstille mig at du har en read only disk.
<AJenbo> men mit bedste gæt er at du ikke helt forstod hvordan du skulle bruge sudo :)
<Ubuntubruger9> kan sagtens kopire andre filer på disken
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har fundet fejlen, det er simpelthen mig der er en klovn, jeg har glemt at skrive sudo før jeg fik ind i nano..
<pixiarvai> det var også det laoshi nævnede :)
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, filsystemer der er i brug nu finder man i /etc/mtab, men man kan stadig godt mounte uden at der skrives i /etc/mtab
<lars_t_h> hvis root ikke kan skrive i et filsystem er det normalt bare read-only, ellers noget værre ...
<AJenbo> ja...
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-26
<asger> ?Spørgsmål? Jeg har brug for hjælp til bios. Jeg har fucked det op, og skal måske gendanne det med rescatux...men jeg har brug for hjælp til det
<cromag> bios ?
<cromag> sikker på det ikke er  grub eller lilo ?
<asger> cromag, du har ret, det er grub
<asger> cromag, jeg tror bare, det var efter jeg lavede noget med bios, at det gik galt for grub
<cromag> ah - hvad har du lavet da ?
<asger> cromag, jamen det r det, jeg ikke ved. Men når jeg starter op, går den ind i grub< agtigt noget
<cromag> er det skidt ?
<asger> cromag, ja, det vil jeg sige. jeg kan i hvert fald ikke gøre noget som helst for at starte hverken win eller ubuntu op
<cromag> du siger din maskine starter op i grub ikke ?
<asger> cromag, jo, men ikke det normale grub, hvor man kan vælge distribution fx
<cromag> ah
<cromag> kommer der en fejlkode ?
<asger> nej..
<cromag> har du flere diske i din maskine ?
<asger> nej, kun en harddisk
<cromag> men du er i tvivl om hvad du ændrede på i bios ?
<asger> ja...
<asger> klassisk fejl med en amatør der roder rundt i noget han ikke burde
<cromag> grub2 ?
<asger> jeg tror det er grub 1....men det ved jeg ikkeø
<cromag> hmm
<cromag> din prompt viser bare grub> ?
<asger> ja. præcis
<cromag> ok - jeg kigger.
<asger> fedt. tak fordi du gider
<cromag> har du noget usb-stick i maskinen når du booter ?
<cromag> eller andet ?
<asger> nej
<cromag> ok
<cromag> har du opdateret eller lignende ?
<asger> opdateret, hvad tænker du på?
<cromag> har du upgraded til nyere linux ?
<cromag> ubuntu*
<cromag> i dag f.eks
<cromag> hvor efter problemet opstod
<asger> nej, jeg var faktisk i færd med at installere open suse i stedet for ubuntu.
<cromag> kom du igang med det ?
<asger> ja, altså. jeg tror min maskine har det lidt svært med linux. i hvert fald kørte ubuntu ikke så ogodt på den, som det har gjort på mine tidligere maskiner. så jeg forsøgte mig med suse i stedet for. men under installationen var suse utilfreds med at grub lå "langt væk". altså ikke i de første ca 100 gb af harddiskenø
<asger> jeg læste at man kunne lave en lille ændring i bios, der ville hjælpe og så gik det galt
<cromag> ok - hvilken ændring var det ?
<asger> jeg  er ikke sikker, men måske noget der hed boot override
<cromag> ok.
<cromag> husker du hvilken fejl opensuse kom med +
<asger> ja, error 18
<cromag> ok - jeg starter dér.
<asger> men det var som sagt inden det gik galt
<cromag> og det er opensuse og ikke suse ?
<cromag> jep - jeg prøver lige at finde ud af hvad der er lavet i bios :D
<asger> ja, opensuse...jeg vidste ikke begge dele eksisterede
<asger> så fedt. mange tak mand
<cromag> du skal nok kigge efter LBA
<cromag> There are one or possibly two fixes for this. The preferred is a bios setting (via Setup) where drive access is set to "LBA" or possibly "Large". Changing this may resolve the problem.
<asger> ja, det var det jeg prøvede. men jeg kunne ikke lige set det nogen steder
<cromag> ok, men fik du lavet nogle ændringer overhovedet så ?
<cromag> som du husker det :D
<cromag> fejlen kan godt komme uden du har lavet ændringer.
<asger> det må jeg have gjort, for bagefter startede den ikke op igen. Nu hvor jeg tænker over det, kan det måske også være sket da jeg forsøgte at installere opensuse, for jeg havde live cd i, efter jeg ændrede, og så springer den jo ind før det normale grub, så jeg ville ikke have opdaget det
<cromag> hmm
<asger> jeg gør det ikke nemt for dig, sorry
<cromag> http://anl4u.com/opensuse-11-3-installation-dual-boot-with-windows-7.html <-- passer det sådan ca med hvordan det så ud da du startede ?
<cromag> har du windows 7 eller xp eller hvordan ?
<asger> win 7. ja, det så ca sådan ud
<cromag> OK
<cromag> hvordan lavede du dine partitioner ?
<cromag> automatisk ?
<cromag> jeg ville:
<cromag> reinstallere opensuse og følge dne guide der.
<cromag> hvis det så fejler:
<cromag> http://anl4u-pl.blogspot.com/2009/08/solution-grub-issues-in-opensuse-with.html
<asger> først lod jeg suse lave dem automatisk, men da den brokkede sig over det med error 18, prøvede jeg nogle andre ting. men jeg installerede dog ikke, fordi den stadig brokkede sg
<cromag> ok
<cromag> prøv reinstall
<cromag> bare følg guiden
<cromag> bare slet partitionerne som ikke er windows/ntfs - dvs sikkert sda1 og sda2 mener jeg
<cromag> og lav nogle nye i stedet for de partitioner som opensuse lavede.
<asger> okay. det kan jeg godt prøve
<cromag> men det med ubuntu ikke køre så godt.
<cromag> er det en ældre maskine og har du prøvet xubuntu ?
<asger> nej, tværtimod. den er helt ny
<cromag> nå da - ja så ved jeg ikke lige.
<cromag> well, prøv med opensuse :D
<asger> nej, den havde tit problemer med at komme på nettet, så jeg måtte restarte for at det virkede
<cromag> ok lyder ikke rart nej
<asger> men tusind tak for hjælpen
<cromag> så lidt - jeg bliver her noget tid endnu
<asger> fedt. men den guide fra linket du gav mig. kan jeg ikke gøre det inde fra live cden, før jeg har installeret suseø
<cromag> det sidste link ?
<asger> ja
<cromag> du kan sagtens prøve.
<cromag> det kan fint virke.
<asger> når jeg prøver guide og skriver find /boot/grub/menu.lst siger den error 15
<cromag> du er bootet op ?
<cromag> i livecd'en
<asger> ja
<cromag> erhm
<cromag> hvilken ubuntu installerede du ?
<asger> det var hm, den nyeste. den hvor de havde lavet meget om i brugerfladen
<cromag> ok.
<cromag> så er det grub2 så vidt jeg husker.
<cromag> så findes den fil ikke mere.
<cromag> menu.lst filen.
<cromag> kigger.
<asger> når jeg er inde i terminalen på suse, står der gnu grub version 0,97
<cromag> oook..
<cromag> ikke 1,97 ?
<asger> nix
<cromag> ok - det forstår jeg ikke helt tror jeg.
<cromag> jeg ville forsøge mig med en frisk opensuse installation dér.
<asger> ok. jeg prøver
<cromag> i'll be here.
<cromag> husk at passe på de 2 første partitioner sikkert.
<cromag> windows og winsows.
<asger> ja, tak
<asger> hm, nu skal jeg til at vælge diske
<asger> suse har allerede dem, den skal bruge, som den automatisk foreslår. vil du anbefale mig at bruge dem, eller skal jeg selv lave nye. altså en i ext 4 og en swap
<cromag> jeg ville selv bare fjerne den suse allerede har leget med.
<cromag> men beholde windows partitionerne selvfølgelig.
<cromag> og så lave "expert" settings som guiden viser.
<asger> ok
<asger> hvad betyder det at jeg mounter min win partition?
<cromag> i forbindelse med hvad ?
<cromag> altså, det betyder at du kan se din partition, altså tilgå den
<asger> ah, ok
<asger> nu har jeg sat det op. Men det er så nu, at den viser fejl 18, under booting i det første billede ved punkt 9 i guidenø
<asger> skal jeg bare prøve alligevel?
<cromag> hvad kan du prøve ?
<cromag> fulgte du det med de forskellige partitioner osv ?
<asger> ja, jeg gjorde præcis som i guiden. Altså, jeg kan vist godt selv sætte boot loading op til at være fra en anden partition, men det hjælper ikke. jeg prøvede det også sidst. stadig fejl 18
<cromag> hmm dno
<asger> måske skal jeg bare prøve at installere, og så se hvad der sker
<cromag> giv det et forsøg
<cromag> kan være den fixer det selv.
<asger> jeg har trykket installer, men straks kommer den op med fejl 1007, at der var problemer med at lave en partition
<cromag> smide du bootloaderen på sda?
<asger> ja, det tror jeg selv den foreslog.
<cromag> ok - jeg synes ikke jeg kan finde forslag.
<cromag> altnativ er at reinstallere ubuntu måske
<cromag> se omd et fixer så du i det mindste kan komme på windows.
<asger> ja, måske en ide. Jeg må prøve. Tak for hjælpen. Jeg må i seng nu
<cromag> godnat
<asger> jeg kunne ikke lade være med at installere ubuntu, og nu er grub tilbage og win var også intakt. tal for tippet cromag
<cromag> så lidt hehe
<cromag> så er der bare at få læst op på dedt andet :D
<cromag> hvis det kun er nettet der driller i ubuntu kan det være der findes et fix til det.
<asger> ja, men der var også nogle andre ting. Og så var jeg bare nysgerrig på at prøve en anden distro. for jeg har kun prøvet ubuntu
<cromag> det er klart :)
<cromag> det BURDE også være nemmere.
<mads> ?spørgsmål Vi prøver at dele en mappe på en ubuntu maskine og får fat i den fra en anden ubuntu. men kan ikke logge på. Det ser nemt nok ud men vi kan ikke få det til at virke?
<askhl_> mads, på hvilken måde deler I?  Jeg plejer selv at bruge ssh.
<askhl_> (kan f.eks. bruges ved at installere openssh-server og så bruge 'Tilslut server' / 'Connect to server' til at få adgang til en mappe
<askhl_> )
<mads> bare højreklikke og vælge del del mappe
<mads> Vi skal bare overføre en bunke data fra en maskine til en anden.
<askhl_> O.k., det er vist en windows-deling den bruger på den måde.  Prøv at trykke Ctrl+L i Nautilus og så skrive smb:// i det tekstfelt, der kommer frem
<askhl_> (Kan vist også tilgås ved at vælge 'Netværk' under 'Steder' i nautilus, og dernæst windows-netværk)
<mads> laver den en windows deling, det er da grumt. jeg troede at det var et samba.  Problemet er ikke at få det delt. det går fint nok. og vi kan godt se og connecte til makinen, men kan ikke få lov at logge på
<askhl_> jo, det er samba.  Egentlig går det vist helt tilbage til DOS.  Men den vises under 'windows-netværk' hvis jeg ikke tager meget fejl
<mads> Vi har lige fået det til at virker. der skulle sættes et password i samba.
<askhl_> Okay, fint nok :)
<mads> tak for hjælpen.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-18
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej. Jeg har en Samsung laser printer CLP 300 N, men jeg har ikke driver til ubuntu, kan i hjælpe mig?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-19
<elfranne> jeg har en thinkpad t410 tilsluttet til en ekstern skærm via vga men den flimre ... har prøvet med forskelige opløsninger ... en idé hvad man kan gøre ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-20
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål Hej. Jeg har fået en bekendt til, at gemme ubuntu på en usb-nøgle. Men hvordan starter jeg den op, som usb, på en mac?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-22
<Ubuntubruger6> Nogen der kan hjælpe mig lidt med ubuntu server ??
<Zta1> MÃ¥ske.
<Zta1> ls -l lister filerne med størrelse, ejere osv.
<Zta1> Var det hjælpen du ledte efter? =)
<[dmp]> hehe :)
<Ubuntubruger6> nej det er mere om det er nemt og programere og er det med grafisk brugerflade eller ??
<Ubuntubruger2> ?Spørgsmål kan man have både server og desktop installeret på samme computer
<cromag> Ubuntubruger2: hvad er dit mål med det ?
<cromag> du kan bruge din desktop som server til de fleste formål vil jeg mene
<Ubuntubruger2> det er jeg ved ikke om server udgaven har en grafisk brugerflade
<cromag> Det mindes jeg ikke den har som standard
<cromag> du kan dog installere det hvis det ønskes tænker jeg
<Ubuntubruger2> okay takker jeg må prøve mig frem
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-23
<pixiarvai> jeg er med her nu
<pixiarvai> sidste test af vps
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> Total TPS:   0.77
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> Avg. Response time:  3.605 sec.
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> Max Response time:  17.509 sec
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> Total Requests:      68
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> Total Errors:        49
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> c@chr:~$
 * lars_t_h lytter med
<lars_t_h> av 3,6 og 17,5 s - slet ikke godt
<pixiarvai> det må nok være nicky441 der er ordstyrer ;) , han indstiller og jeg kører 2 testpc'er
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> de sidste linjer
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.03, Tps   0.58, Resp Time  8.300, Err   0%, Count    29
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.04, Tps   1.18, Resp Time  0.845, Err 100%, Count    31
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   0.99, Tps   0.56, Resp Time  1.799, Err 100%, Count    32
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.02, Tps   1.29, Resp Time  6.797, Err   0%, Count    34
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.22, Tps   2.95, Resp Time  0.966, Err 100%, Count    38
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.70, Tps   6.01, Resp Time  0.529, Err 100%, Count    47
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.91, Tps   3.86, Resp Time  0.559, Err 100%, Count    52
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.87, Tps   1.54, Resp Time  0.650, Err 100%, Count    54
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.83, Tps   1.42, Resp Time  1.569, Err 100%, Count    57
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.72, Tps   0.77, Resp Time  5.565, Err  50%, Count    59
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.67, Tps   1.17, Resp Time  1.679, Err 100%, Count    61
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.62, Tps   1.14, Resp Time  4.273, Err  50%, Count    63
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.50, Tps   0.42, Resp Time  2.356, Err 100%, Count    64
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.40, Tps   0.49, Resp Time  3.698, Err 100%, Count    66
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> MaTps   1.29, Tps   0.34, Resp Time  4.947, Err 100%, Count    68
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> ^^er VPS
<lars_t_h> ogsaa fejlene er ret grelle, hvordan maaler det program 1 error, altsaa hvad er en error for det program
<nicky441> Jeg ved det faktisk ikke. Men jeg tror at 1 error = 1 forbindelse der løber på tid eller bliver afvist
<lars_t_h> mand det her uk-tastatur i gummi er  noget hoe at skrive med (det er saa ogsaa kun et noedtastatur - ntop til ettilfaelde som idag hvor mit tastatur har opgivet aevred)
<pixiarvai> UB7 er mig på den bærbare. den er der ikke ændret på, sådan at vi kan skaffe og sammenligne tal fra VPS og One.com
<nicky441> Det første problem jeg måske ser er i .htaccess. Den har en del rules, men jeg ved ikke om de er cpu-tunge at køre?
<Ubuntubruger7> One.com:
<Ubuntubruger7> openload 'http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16341' 3 URL: http://ubuntudanmark.dk:80/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16341 Clients: 3
<Ubuntubruger7> Total TPS:   3.02 Avg. Response time:  0.983 sec. Max Response time:   3.945 sec Total Requests:     535 Total Errors:         0 c@c:~$
<lars_t_h> nicky441, har du proevet at taeske vps via localhost bare for at udelukke netproblemer
<lars_t_h> det kunne vaere en god ide
<lars_t_h> det burde du kunne starte via ssh
<nicky441> lars_t_h, næhh, men det kan jeg lige prøve. 2 min
<lars_t_h> evt starte en tmu op som holder en terminl session kerende
<lars_t_h> *tmux hedder den
<lars_t_h> nicky441, giv har lyd fra dig igen naar du har et resultat det haster ikke - jeg er vedat shoppe noget jeg har brug for ved min favorit elektronik pusher i aarhus
 * pixiarvai vil foreslå dig et nyt tastatur ;)
<nicky441> lars_t_h, hehe ok :) Jeg tror så småt at jeg har fået det til at virke. Hvem er forhandleren?
<nicky441> openload virker ikke på VPS'en, men apaches ab giver "Requests per second:    3621.95 [#/sec] (mean)
<nicky441> Time per request:       2.761 [ms] (mean)" over 10.000 requests
<pixiarvai> skal jeg kører en ny test på VPS?
<nicky441> (eller openload virker, men ikke på localhost)
<nicky441> pixiarvai, prøv med "openload ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/ 15" - Det skulle gerne virke fint
<pixiarvai> openload ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/ 15  er starte på VPS nu
<pixiarvai> du siger bare stop (når du vil)
<nicky441> Det kunne jeg forestille mig virker fint og uden fejl, for vanish tager 99% af forbindelserne
<pixiarvai> Resp er under 0.3 og o%fejl næsten alle steder (5% er max)
<pixiarvai> hmmm, terminalen stoppede
<lars_t_h> nicky441, lytter apache paa localhost, det er muligt den ikk goer siden du siger at den ikke virker: proev at koere den her som root/med sudo foran
<pixiarvai> VPS test stoppet
<lars_t_h> netstat -p4l
<pixiarvai> Total TPS:   8.63
<pixiarvai> Avg. Response time:  0.523 sec.
<pixiarvai> Max Response time:   5.614 sec
<pixiarvai> Total Requests:    1704
<pixiarvai> Total Errors:         4
<pixiarvai> c@chr:~$
<pixiarvai> MaTps  14.74, Tps  12.09, Resp Time  0.233, Err   0%, Count  1585
<pixiarvai> MaTps  14.15, Tps   8.87, Resp Time  0.225, Err   0%, Count  1595
<pixiarvai> MaTps  13.63, Tps   8.90, Resp Time  0.225, Err   0%, Count  1605
<lars_t_h> det sidste er et lille L
<pixiarvai> MaTps  13.15, Tps   8.86, Resp Time  0.226, Err   0%, Count  1615
<pixiarvai> MaTps  12.72, Tps   8.87, Resp Time  0.226, Err   0%, Count  1625
<pixiarvai> MaTps  12.34, Tps   8.88, Resp Time  0.225, Err   0%, Count  1635
<pixiarvai> MaTps  11.98, Tps   8.80, Resp Time  0.227, Err   0%, Count  1645
<pixiarvai> MaTps  11.68, Tps   8.91, Resp Time  0.224, Err   0%, Count  1655
<pixiarvai> MaTps  11.40, Tps   8.90, Resp Time  0.225, Err   0%, Count  1665
<pixiarvai> MaTps  11.15, Tps   8.91, Resp Time  0.225, Err   0%, Count  1675
<pixiarvai> MaTps  10.93, Tps   8.91, Resp Time  0.224, Err   0%, Count  1685
<pixiarvai> MaTps  10.72, Tps   8.88, Resp Time  0.225, Err   0%, Count  1695
<pixiarvai> MaTps  10.18, Tps   5.32, Resp Time  0.225, Err   0%, Count  1701
<pixiarvai> MaTps   9.40, Tps   2.32, Resp Time  0.431, Err   0%, Count  1704
<lars_t_h> ser ok ud med resp time paa omkring 225 mS og ingen fejl
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, && nicky441 ^
<pixiarvai> og det svare til 15 brugere samtidigt
<pixiarvai> selv hvis vi skulle kommer op på 50 online, så klikker de 15 næppe samtidigt
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, naar du saa smder varnish ind foran saa kan den tage meget mere, fordi at et hot emnetypsik vil vaere samme side
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  det er nicky441 der roder med selve VPS, jeg skaffer "bare" talene
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, praecis - erlang har lavet formler for den slags
<nicky441> lars_t_h, det ser ud til at virke fint. varnish står på www og apache står på 82. Jeg kan se at openload giver en fejl 302 - flyttet midlertidigt
<pixiarvai> jeg kører lige præcis samme test på One.com
<lars_t_h> nicky441, ah - alt der ikke er en2xx er en fejl i HTTP protokollen, AFIK
<nicky441> lars_t_h, det kan forresten godt være siden opsætning som giver 302, for hvis man besøger VPS'ens IP i browseren, så bliver man viderestillet til ubuntudanmark.dk
<lars_t_h> saa den faar svar - bare ikke en 2xx
<pixiarvai> det tal med "flest brugere online" i forum er forkert. det stammer fra en fejl i forum, som betød at alle tilmeldte blev registreret som online samtidigt. det korrekte er lige knap 60 aktive, og var da vi blev nævnt i ekstrabladet
<Ubuntubruger7> samme test af One.com:
<Ubuntubruger7> Total TPS:  28.28 Avg. Response time:  0.281 sec. Max Response time:   8.103 sec Total Requests:    4867 Total Errors:         0 c@c:
<Ubuntubruger7> MaTps  28.85, Tps  31.59, Resp Time  0.228, Err   0%, Count  3592 MaTps  28.94, Tps  29.73, Resp Time  0.277, Err   0%, Count  3622 MaTps  29.06, Tps  30.13, Resp Time  0.272, Err   0%, Count  3653 MaTps  28.98, Tps  28.33, Resp Time  0.277, Err   0%, Count  3683 MaTps  29.38, Tps  32.97, Resp Time  0.275, Err   0%, Count  3716 MaTps  29.40, Tps  29.56, Resp Time  0.204, Err   0%, Count  3746 MaTps  29.33, Tps  28.68, Resp
<pixiarvai> grrrr... de bliver kastet ind med en skovl, når jeg paster via browseren
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, dt bliver saa lige noget hoe paa min skaerm - maske indsaette i et temp dokument foerst (simpel tekst fil, ikke libreoffice)
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, skovl er paent ord - jeg villnu kalde det moeggreb
<Ubuntubruger7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056460/
<lars_t_h> - men jeg bor ogsaa paa landet
<lars_t_h> ;gg;
<pixiarvai> hehe
<lars_t_h> kigger
<pixiarvai> vi kan vedtage at "de lange" paste er på den måde
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, villevre praktisk hvis der i toppen vr noget om hvad det er mn kigger paa,  altsaa kolonnenavn
<pixiarvai> altså skal dette med?
<pixiarvai> c@chr:~$ openload ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/ 15
<pixiarvai> URL: http://ubuntudanmark.dk:80/artikler/
<pixiarvai> Clients: 15
<nicky441> Tps = Transactions per second
<nicky441> MaTps = genn. Tps
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, sikkert en god ide at bruge pastebin til de lange
<pixiarvai> jep .. så kan i også få det hele
<pixiarvai> altså, hvis vi skal se det positivt, så har vi da fået forbedret VPS kraftigt i aften. så må vi "bare" pille lidt mere nu
<nicky441> heh, ja, så længe man ikke besøger forummet på VPS'en, så virker det fint ;)
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> ja, "artikler" har bedre tider end forum
<pixiarvai> men hvis jeg prøver via firefox (pc'en omstiller jo til VPS pga. ændringen via Nano), ser forum da ud til at kører pænt
<nicky441> Så vidt jeg kan se når vi tester forummet, så tager det omkring 1/3 af cpu'en at betjene 1 bruger. Så hvis der kun er 3 aktive brugere afgangen, så kører det med fuld hastighed
<pixiarvai> shit
<pixiarvai> vi er så 2 online
<nicky441> Det er nok ikke så slemt som det lyder. I virkeligheden betyder det nok at  ~10 brugere kan være online samtidig før hastigheden går ned, men det er selvfølgelig ikke nok. Desuden kørte testforummet en del bedre, så det er muligt
<nicky441> Også mig :)
<pixiarvai> skal vi presse VPS lidt? evt. med 30 brugere?
<nicky441> Jeg tror ikke rigtig at vi får så meget ud af det, før vi finder ud af hvad al den cpu bliver brugt til...
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  kan du finde den formel, som kan bruges til at omregne "hvor mange brugere giver X antal hits pr sekund"?
<pixiarvai> kan "top" bruges på VPS?
<nicky441> Yes :)
<nicky441> Jeg bruger "top -u www-data", så ser man kun på hvad apache laver
<pixiarvai> smart
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er ikke rigtig muligt da det afhaenger af bade hare det program du bruger, ogden opsetning - raa testsa la dem vi kerer nu er dem der batter noget, saa vi skal have noget til at logge al mulig statestik og der findes faktisk en daemonder kan netop det - den logger alt go laver statestik paa
<lars_t_h> det , kan selfikke hsuke hvad den hedder lige nu, saa den i gaar da jeg jeg havde pakke oprytningsdag paa min produktionsmaskine (denne computer jeg skriver franu)
<lars_t_h> nicky441, jeg har en msitanke om at det er apach eog web server der er nogle ressource svin, saa maaske nogt mere letvaegt a la nginx webserveren til at strt med, derefter kan vi koere index optimeringer paa databasen og andre optimeringer
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg skulle lige teste one.com http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056514/ og vi har en del at indhente
<lars_t_h> *jeg mente: apache webserver og datbase server maaske kunne vaee ressourcesvin
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, pixiarvai , nicky441 der maa vaee en grum fejl i opsaetning der virkelig suger saft ud afcpuen
<lars_t_h> etellerandet sted
<nicky441> lars_t_h, helt enig, apache suger en hel del. Vi har udvidet med apc som laver php om til statisk indhold, og det virker fint sammen med varnish. Men forummet kan ikke caches, så der står apache alene. ngix kan AFIK ikke kører phpBB
<nicky441> hvilket minder mig om, er .htaccess tung for apache at kører?
<nicky441> .htaccess kan ses her
<nicky441> http://31.192.231.5/ht
 * lars_t_h har ikke ligefrem nogen dyb erfaring med apache, jeg er mere en softwareudvikler ovre ide mere haarde sprog
<lars_t_h> c c++ og den slags
<nicky441> Sådan noget som webhosting ville sikkert også køre bedre på C end PHP. Bare se på varnish... Jeg må lige prøve og slå den .htaccess op imorgen så, og se om den gør det værre
<lars_t_h> nicky441, hov!
<lars_t_h> 2x cache
<lars_t_h> WP supercache med meget regexs, som ser alt for langt ud tiat vaere sundt
<pixiarvai> til os stakler der ikke ved det, kan du så ikke lige smide den linje, som du snakker om?
<lars_t_h> jeg tror ikke at der er en god ide at bruge caching i 2 lag, kun varnish foran som cache lager, og ellers skal webserver ogdatabse paa arbejde, da vi  saa vedat vi har brug for en side
<nicky441> Hmm, jeg kan da lige prøve og kommentere den del ud. Sandt at sige kender jeg ikke Wordpress ret godt, men så vidt jeg har forstået AJ, så driver Wordpress phpBB
<lars_t_h> nicky441, pixiarvai 1. linie tiL END WPSuperCache
<lars_t_h> nicky441, det er 2 forskellige ting AFAIK, mn det er lave sadan atman kan logge ind med kun 1 kodeord (fra forum)
<lars_t_h> nicky441, du skal maask genstarte aache foer det faar effekt
<lars_t_h> ved du sikkert godt
<nicky441> lars_t_h, ahh, det giver bedre mening. Jeg genstartede for en sikkerheds skyld, men apache burde kigge i .htaccess ved hvert eneste besøg. Umiddelbart har det vist ikke den store indvirkning udover at WP ikke kan sinde sit indhold mere. Men forummet er stadig langsomt
<nicky441> Avg. Response time:  2.863 sec.
<lars_t_h> nicky441, det giver god mening da det er den tid dt tager hvis caching ikke er nvolveret, altsaaetcache miss i varnish
<lars_t_h> nicky441, og et er det vi oensker, da det er varnish der skal goere det meste af rbejdet heletiden
<lars_t_h> *og det r det vi oensker ...
<nicky441> lars_t_h, damn. Cache med varnish i forummet bliver svær, for der sendes cookies med.
<nicky441> I det hele taget er varnish et utrolig godt program, så jeg tror også at hvis vi kunne rykke noget af forummet over på det, så skal det nok gå
<lars_t_h> nicky441, det goer den jo alligvel WPSupercache e netop ikke aktivve dynamiskgenereret indhold
<lars_t_h> nicky441, saa det bliver ikke er problem
<pixiarvai> nicky441, må jeg kører en test nu?
<nicky441> pixiarvai, gerne, så holder jeg lige øje med den
<pixiarvai> jeg kører med "3"
<lars_t_h> nicky441, der er nok en del sider kne erklaere for akriverede traade, dvs saa de bliverlavet om til statisk html, evt foert xml, sa vi en anden gang kn autogenerere et nyt websie hvis hvis kulle faa lyst til det
<lars_t_h> nicky441, du fortod godt det jeg skrev om at WPSuperCache ikke er aktiv i forum?
<pixiarvai> VPS http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056542/
<lars_t_h> nicky441, det er vel heller ikke etstoerre problem at bestemte foespoergelser passerer gnnem varnish, der maa findes osatninger der pssr medphpbb3og wordpress til varnish
<lars_t_h> *opsaetninger er det
<nicky441> lars_t_h, jo den eneste sammenhæng imellem WP og phpBB er så kodeordene. Jeg tror ikke at forstod det med de arkiverede tråde?
<lars_t_h> nicky441, soerger lige lidt, noget jeg normalt altid ar held og lotto med ...
<pixiarvai> nicky441,  skal jeg prøve med samme tråd med 10
<nicky441> lars_t_h, jeg har tidligere prøvet at søge efter varnish og phpBB, men der kommer bare en masse resultater fra fora som diskuterer varnish i et phpBB forum... Men ja, det må være muligt
<lars_t_h> nicky441, fandt noget
<nicky441> pixiarvai, det kunne være meget godt så man kan sammenligne 3 brugere med 10
<pixiarvai> VPS test startet
<pixiarvai> der gik den i knæ
<lars_t_h> nicky441, pixiarvai Deter nogt der hedder "hit for pass object" https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/3.0/faq/general.html#how
<lars_t_h> nederst
<lars_t_h> nicky441, pixiarvai det er vel det vi hr brug fornu, fordi vi rammer backend hver eneste gang
<pixiarvai> VPS http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056563/
<lars_t_h> naar vi har oest det, maa vi kunne hitte ud af hvordan varnish kan holde en forbindelse i live med vores etup
<lars_t_h> *setup
<nicky441> lars_t_h, jeg er ikke helt sikker på at jeg ser sammenhængen. En indstilling af hit for pass, vil det ikke bare tage belastningen af varnish?
<Ubuntubruger7> One.com http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056566/
<nicky441> Hmm, så ikke hurtigere, men de kan klare flere brugere
<pixiarvai> ? de er bedre alle steder
<lars_t_h> nicky441, man skal maaske starte med a kigge paa https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/3.0/reference/index.html saerligt BACKEND declarations fra https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/3.0/reference/vcl.html#backend-declarations
<lars_t_h> der er osaa etmget stort antal variabler med interessant indhold i
<nicky441> pixiarvai, prøv og test mit eget forum, som kører på en identisk VPS, med en identisk opsætning af apache
<nicky441> pixiarvai, "openload http://aptget.dk/phpbb/ 15"
<pixiarvai> gerne... hvilken http
<pixiarvai> ok
<nicky441> heh
<pixiarvai> er det også en debianserver
<nicky441> Yep. Den er også sat op på samme måde som forummets nye Debian
<lars_t_h> nicky441, aarh - blandede ligetingene sammen - hit for pass er den vi skla bruge til at lede trafik direkte til forum
<pixiarvai> apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056574/
<pixiarvai> hov, der fik du mig, aptget er uden bindestreg hehe
<nicky441> lars_t_h, mon ikke at hit for pass bare skal forlænges en del. Der er jo ingen grund til at varnish tjekker om forummet skal i cache jævnligt
<nicky441> pixiarvai, se det forum stryger jo afsted :) Og testforummet på ubuntus VPS var ligeså hurtigt indtil det "rigtige" forum blev overført. Så ydelsen må kunne hæves et sted
<lars_t_h> nicky441, jeg synes ikke jeg skrevet at der skal vaere et tjek hvert 10 sekund
<nicky441> lars_t_h, nej, det står i manualen "The default vcl will set ttl for a hit_for_pass object to 120s" Det kunne jo fx hæves til 2 timer
<lars_t_h> saa dt skal self bare skreus paa
<lars_t_h> ja
<nicky441> Er der en let måde at teste om det er databasen der ventes på?
<lars_t_h> nicky441, terminaludgaven afwireshark kan lave de der pakke-fangst filer(*.pcap)? som man saa kan filtrere i i ireshark og saa analysere
<lars_t_h> *wireshark
<nicky441> lars_t_h, ja, jeg har brugt det en del på min stationære i forbindelse med opsætningen. Umiddelbart ser headeren ganske fin ud, men der følger jo så en cookie med som får varnish til at passere
<lars_t_h> nicky441, alsaa mit forslag erat bruge det program der hedder tcpdump (er det vistnok)til at lav en pcap fil som du saa analysere paa paa dn desktop maskine
<nicky441> lars_t_h, ok. Hvad kigger jeg efter?
<lars_t_h> nicky441, hvad med mit forslag om at bruge nginx,der er noglerigtigstore websites er bruger nginx, yahoo saa vidt jeg husker
<lars_t_h> nicky441, trafik til og fra databasens tcp port og en eller fler PHP processer, PHP vil dog nok se ud som at det er apache paa grund af mod-php
<[dmp]> har installeret apc? har i kigget paa apaches opsaetning (antal workers, hvor laenge connections skal holdes i live, cache-headers)
<lars_t_h> nicky441, du skal finde ud af hvor langt tid der gaar meddlem afendelse og svar ti processen der koerer php
<lars_t_h> [dmp], det er nicky441 der kstyrer install jeg er bare blevet bedt om at hjaelpe
<nicky441> lars_t_h, umiddelbart bruger jeg apache fordi jeg kender det. Men det ville nok være dumt ikke at prøve nginx, så det får jeg lige gjort en af dagene. Jeg får også kigget på tcpdump
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: det var ikke specielt rettet mod dig :)
<nicky441> [dmp], ja tak, apc har været installeret fra starten af. Det virkede til at apc sparer cirka 25% af cpu'en, så den hjælper. apache.conf er indstillet så VPS'en lige præcis ikke løber tør for ram, hvilket vil sige
<lars_t_h> nicky441, jeg mener den hedder tcpdump - det er wireshark terminal udgavenog den skal kunne gemmei pcap filformatellerskan du kke analysere data i wireshark
<[dmp]> man kan ogsaa se paa at disable apaches .htaccess soegen i directories, hvor det ikke er noedvendigt.. Evt smide de statements i .htaccess ind i selve apaches config, saa .htaccess feature kan disable helt
<nicky441> <IfModule mpm_prefork_module>
<nicky441>         StartServers          3
<nicky441>         MinSpareServers       2
<nicky441>         MaxSpareServers       8
<nicky441>         MaxClients          150
<nicky441>         MaxRequestsPerChild 100
<nicky441> </IfModule>
<lars_t_h> nicky441, det ville jeg skrue meget paa
<nicky441> [dmp], det havde jeg slet ikke tænkt på... Tak for rådet, jeg får afskaffet .htaccess imorgen
<lars_t_h> nicky441, det er forskellie versoner af pache - denene spawner dyre processer, den anden traade
<lars_t_h> jeg ville gaa efter at bruge den sidste ien VPS, nicky441
<[dmp]> nicky441: Timeout, KeepAlive, MaxKeepAliveRequests, KeepAliveTimeout, hostnamelookups (off), begraens (hvis det giver mening) maengden der skal logges - er ogsaa vaerd at tweake..
<lars_t_h> altsaa brugeden med traade, saafrmt man ikke bruger nginx
<nicky441> lars_t_h, vi kunne ikke få PHP til at virke ordenligt med mpm-worker, derfor blev det prefork. Men mon ikke at jeg skulle prøve med nginx inden at vi tweaker mere?
<lars_t_h> nicky441, fork referer til dyre processer og pre noget med t den strarter en buke processerop (workers)
<lars_t_h> *bunke
<lars_t_h> nicky441, sikkerten god ide, php er super net at installere i nginx
<lars_t_h> *nemt
 * [dmp] havde en arto-resource-side, som leverede mange .js, billeder osv til arto-bruger sider.. Og der kan apache snilt foelge med .. bare ikke med default configurationen.. der roeg den i hegnet
<[dmp]> nicky441: men ved i om det er webserveren der er problemet? hvis det er php, saa hjaelper nginx jo ligefedt
<lars_t_h> nicky441, du faar brug for den her http://wiki.nginx.org/Configuration
<lars_t_h> [dmp], har du self ret i, men nginx bruger faerre ressourcer, og saa kn d alt andetige vere flere brugere i backend
<nicky441> [dmp], umiddelbart ville jeg sige at PHP virker, for vi testede opsætningen med at umodificeret forum, inden at vi rykkede vores nuværende over. Og testforummet virkede fint
<lars_t_h> nicky441, paa http://wiki.nginx.org/Configuration i full examples er php og wordpress naevnt
<[dmp]> nicky441: det var ikke om det virker/ikke virker.. men om det er php-delen der sloever ned eller ej
<lars_t_h> - vigtig er maaske ogsaa common cniguration pitfalls
<[dmp]> default configurationen til apache er bare, at den kan det hele.. hvilket jo goer den langsom.. men det meste kan man jo disable
<[dmp]> og hvis i har apc koerende - saa kunne det jo vaere databasen der ville have godt af en tuning, saa den kan cache mere..
<[dmp]> osv :)
<lars_t_h> [dmp], jeg synes at det bedre at den hurtigt, som standard, og hvad du ekstra har brug for,skal du fortaelle du vil tage i brug
<nicky441> [dmp], ah, nu forstår jeg. Jeg ved ikke rigtig hvordan man bedst tester det. Og jo, der er kun en håndfuld aktive moduler, resten er deaktiveret. Jaeh, der er desværre rigtig mange steder at kigge, men det må være en del af udfordingen :)
<lars_t_h> [dmp], jeg har sankket om en db tuning foer - men en ting af gangen
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: det kan godt vaere du syntes det.. Men saadan er det ikke.. Men under alle omstaendigheder skal man jo laere sine vaerktoejer at kende, saa man kan configurere dem til sit setup. hurtighed er jo ikke en on-off-feature
<[dmp]> lars_t_h: ja, een ting ad gangen. Men find ud af hvor flaskehalsen er og tag det derfra, ville vaere min tilgang.
<nicky441> Ok, jamen mange tak for hjælpen indtil videre, nu har jeg ihvertfald en del at kigge på :) Og fortsat god aften til alle
<[dmp]> god fornoejelse, nicky441
 * lars_t_h tror at det er et mix at webserver og database, php skulle vel vaere knas-frit hvis opsaetningsfiler etc erkopieret raat, jeg bemaerker ogsaa at nicky har sagt at php er testet
<pixiarvai> jeg vil også sige tak for hjælpen
<lars_t_h> na han hoppede af, jeg vil ogs forsaette med det jeg var i gangmed
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-24
<Ubuntubruger6> halooo er der en der vil fortælle mig hvordan jeg kan logge på min server der er ubunto server program på den
<Ubuntubruger6> og jeg kan se den køre men jeg kan ikke logge på den
#ubuntu-dk 2013-06-21
<andry_salazar> hola
<OZ3TL> join #/ubuntu-dk/snak
<OZ3TL> join?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-06-18
<Ubuntubruger1> Godaften :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-06-20
<Volkard> Do you count the fightings within the Kalmar Union as Danish-Swedish wars or not?
<Volkard> also how far east did the Vikings go?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-06-21
<Volkard> hello
#ubuntu-dk 2015-06-18
<Ubuntubruger8> test
#ubuntu-dk 2019-06-17
<Ubuntubruger3> Hallo?
<Ubuntubruger3> Kan jeg stadig hente Ubuntu til telefonen?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-06-18
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej - jeg har en helt “blank” acer -som jeg skal installere Utubu på. Jeg har downloadet det til en usb, men jeg kan ikke komme ind på pc’en - en Acer.. den er helt sort skærm og kommer bare frem med “Acer” af og til
#ubuntu-dk 2020-06-18
<Ubuntubruger18> Jeg har brugt Ubuntu de sidste 5 års tid. Nu har jeg købt en ny refurb bærbar HP ZBook (med window 10). Har brugt den sidste uge på at få installeret Ubuntu på den uden at det lykkes.  Det længste jeg er kommet er til Ubuntu skrivebordet hvor maskinen så er frosset. Er der nogen der ved om det overhovedet kan lade sig gøre at køre Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger18> på denne maskine, og hvor jeg evt kan få hjælp. Gerne mod betaling hvis det er nødvendigt.
<Ubuntubruger18> ?spørgsmål   Undskyld glemte lige at markere.  Jeg har brugt Ubuntu de sidste 5 års tid. Nu har jeg købt en ny refurb bærbar HP ZBook (med window 10). Har brugt den sidste uge på at få installeret Ubuntu på den uden at det lykkes.  Det længste jeg er kommet er til Ubuntu skrivebordet hvor maskinen så er frosset. Er der nogen der ved om
<Ubuntubruger18> det overhovedet kan lade sig gøre at køre Ubuntu på denne maskine, og hvor jeg evt kan få hjælp. Gerne mod betaling hvis det er nødvendigt.
